

The Startup War Chest - jordhy
http://www.jordhy.com/startup-war-chest

======
chejazi
"Entrepreneurship is war."

This is one way of functioning. There is, however, another approach. It's
called the Blue Ocean Strategy. Here's an excerpt from the wikipedia page [1]:

 _Unlike the “Red Ocean Strategy”, the conventional approach to business of
beating competition derived from the military organization, the “Blue Ocean
Strategy” tries to align innovation with utility, price and cost positions._

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ocean_Strategy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ocean_Strategy)

~~~
jordhy
Great comment. While Blue Ocean Strategy does away with competition for
positioning several battles remain, most notably:

\- The battle for talent \- The battle for capital \- The battle for
partnerships \- The battle for distribution, etc

In the context of the article I also make the argument of startups being at
war with the government and even customer that are hesitant to adopt new
technologies. Take the case of Uber for example. Class act Blue Ocean against
the status quo albeit at war against governments, similar rising companies,
etc.

